# Rinehart, McKenzie, Delta target discount?



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

maybe they will cut you guys a deal dont know but my club pays too much for shipping good luck


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

I would hit them all up and see which one will step up. Maybe someone will help out with the shipping giving your situation and what you guys are doing for us. Thank you all for what you do.


----------



## IntegrityArcher (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rinehart 3-D targets*

I live here in WI just north of Janesville, WI where Rinehart is located. I emailed them asking what they can do. I think their new Rhinoblock would be great. Pretty compact to ship too! Here's a link http://www.rinehart3-d.com/images/news/rhinoblock.jpg

I'll let you know if they email me back with anything.

Thanks for serving. It doesn't go unappreciated.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

You could probably get R&Ws for the price of a discounted Rinehart or McKenzie.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey thanks for all the replies, I was away from a comp for a bit. It looks like we all may just end up buying 1 each whether its block type targets or 3d, thanks the for the replies and the support! :darkbeer:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

not trying to be a smart a**, but anyone ever try a sand bag target?


----------



## MichiganMark170 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have some used 3-D targets you boys can have for free. I'll make sure to pick through and get you the ones with plenty of shots left in them. I'll talk to the proshop owner tomorrow and let ya know. Send me an email at [email protected] and let me know what you boys are looking for. I have family and friends who currently are serving or have served so i'll try to hook you up with whatever you need. Just shoot me an email and we'll get to business and get you guys shooting ASAP. --Michigan Mark


----------



## gunnertrip50 (May 11, 2010)

*Wow*

Hey mark way to go. before they can thank you, let me. that is a great thing your doing. any piece of home you can bring them will help more then most will ever know. Hunting may be different after the sand box but target shooting will never change....


----------



## DDULEY (Nov 28, 2007)

I work for FEDX and we are in Iraq, send me some more info on where you would want these sent and I will see what we can do!
Dennis D


----------



## Kevrod3 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thats awesome*

dude michigan mark your a good man! i hope those guys get em soon and maybe there Lt. will let them stick a couple of insurgents!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Rinehart had several used and blemished targets at Bedford at really discounted prices. Might get them to donate a couple. Just wish I'd bought one. They had been used at the NASP shoot down at Orlando's Walt Disney World.


----------

